# GIANT Stars and Stripe pen...BIG!



## MikePittman (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, I did it.  I made the biggest Stars and Stripes pen ever!!   In the picture you can see how big it is.   I must tell you, I had a hard time holding it up!   The pen weighs about 100 pounds.   You are the only one to see it so far.   It took me 8 weeks to make.  Each star and all the stripes were cut with a band saw.   I used Gorilla glue to secure all the parts.  The pen parts were made by a friend at a local tool and die shop and the pen really works!   There is a quart of black ink in the pen.  It writes like a giant magic marker.   I have contacted Guinness World Records and they are interested in adding me to have made the biggest ink pen in the world! Oh, I have some land in Florida for sale really cheap too!


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 2, 2008)

Now That's A Pen!  Good grief that thing is huge!  Looks like a great job.


----------



## Malainse (Feb 2, 2008)

Very cool....Looks like you work paid off...  Now, show us some more pictures..


----------



## les-smith (Feb 2, 2008)

PM sent concerning land in Florida.


----------



## les-smith (Feb 2, 2008)

Mike, I think your a little late for the Birthday Bash "Liars Club Contest".  That would've been a good one.  

Nice photo though.  You need to put it in the "What do you look like" thread if you don't have one in there yet.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=4138&SearchTerms=you,look,like


----------



## DozerMite (Feb 2, 2008)

Should have used a picture with the clip on the top. Would have been more convincing. The clip is lower than your hand.


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey, you can't sell my acreage!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 2, 2008)

Please teach me how to make pens with PhotoShop.


----------



## R2 (Feb 2, 2008)

Very well done![:0] Tell me - what drives people to make these sorts of things?


----------



## stevers (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a bridge in Lake Havasu Az. for sale. It's the real London bridge.[}]


----------



## wjskip (Feb 2, 2008)

I am certainly not going to argue with the guy that carries that in his shirt pocket.


----------



## rhahnfl (Feb 2, 2008)

That's a cool picture...


----------



## DocStram (Feb 2, 2008)

You mean it's not real?  How do I get back my PayPal payment??


----------



## rsx1974 (Feb 2, 2008)

Mike,
Nice pen and nice pants,  looks like the new USAF ABU's...... How do you like them??

Now I know why us Active Duty guys can't find them.  Just Kidding.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## doddman70 (Feb 2, 2008)

ROLF!!!!thats to funny!!!!!great job[][]


----------



## winpooh498 (Feb 2, 2008)

We need a tutorial on that pen!! [][]


----------



## karlkuehn (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow, you did a pretty good job on that for such a little guy! Lemme see that for a second...






hehe

[]


----------



## MikePittman (Feb 2, 2008)

The pants are from my son who is active duty USAF and I really like them!  I wear them when I do yard work and wood working.   As for the pen, of course it's not really that big.  Was playing around on the computer with a pen I made.  Photo came out pretty good.  Take care!


----------



## MikePittman (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey, it's not real!  Most of you have a great since of humor and I appreciate your comments.   I have received a few emails from some who really drilled me though, shaming me for trying to pass this on as real.  I did end my post with having land in Florida for sale really cheap, meaning, if you believe this, then I have land in Florida really cheap...  Ah, come on, it was for the fun of it.   Nothing wrong with a good laugh!   Ok, time to make another giant pen!


----------



## MikePittman (Feb 2, 2008)

Now that is funny!


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 4, 2008)

This is some great work!   Awesome!


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 4, 2008)

Great work...I love your sense of humor!


----------



## Penmonkey (Feb 4, 2008)

Try again. I see sanding lines.


----------

